# No butts about it



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Nothing like illegal underground plastic surgery on Bartram Avenue.......

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/41478766


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You'd think people would know better than to have a surgical procedure done at a Hampton Inn.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

That reminds me of a lady here who claimed to be a plastic surgeon that was giving free breast exams- in the bathroom at a bar.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

goneferal said:


> That reminds me of a lady here who claimed to be a plastic surgeon that was giving free breast exams- in the bathroom at a bar.


You mean she wasn't a Dr.? Damn, I got tricked again!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Maybe this would have gone better if the silicon person had stayed at a Holiday Inn Express the night before.


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

Come on thats all it took at a bar was to tell women I was a doctor. I guess Rod Stewart was right "I wish that I knew what I know now when I was younger".


----------

